# Tervis Store in Orange Beach



## Specktacular5

We recently opened a store in Orange Beach Alabama. For those of you that do not know what Tervis is they are insulated cups that keep drinks hot for 2 to 3 hours and cold drinks cold for 3 to 5 hours. They don't sweat or leave rings around the table, the are virtually unbreakable, dishwasher safe, and most importantly they have a lifetime guarantee. Anything happens to your cups that you don't like you can send them back to us and we replace them for free for life. We have all different types of designs such as all sports (college, NFL, MLB, and NBA Teams) Guy Harvey designs mossy oak real tree , and etc there is something for everyone here, stop by and see us my name is Shaun I m the store manager. We are located in The Wharf or you can order over the phone at 251-923-4121. We will give great discounts to all Pensacola Fishing Forum members and we ship free! Stop by today


----------



## Specktacular5

We are the Yeti Cooler of cups!


----------



## joebuck

This is a nice cup for sure. We have bunches of them. I'll have to stop by next time I'm down that way. Best of luck with the new store.


----------



## milesvdustin

My buddy had one and raved about it all the time. I'll certainly check you guys out next time I am down that way.


----------



## MrFish

I have about 50 of these things. I hate a glass that leaves a ring or sweats in my cup holders.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

I own probably 20 Tervis tumblers and love them , great whiskey cups! I came in to the store a couple weeks back and there is definitely a wide range of selections . Good luck, I'll be back again


----------



## boatnbob

*I vouch for them as well!*

Don't be tempted by knock off's like Tropic or other such glasses. They aren't made as well and have poor quality control. I believe in paying for something once, not 3 times. We have numerous Tervis glasses at our house and now give those as wedding presents. Might as well get those young couples started out right!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

boatnbob said:


> Don't be tempted by knock off's like Tropic or other such glasses. They aren't made as well and have poor quality control. I believe in paying for something once, not 3 times. We have numerous Tervis glasses at our house and now give those as wedding presents. Might as well get those young couples started out right!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bob


I'm getting married Saturday id love a Tervis tumbler !


----------



## Specktacular5

Alex come by and see me we need to get up sometime! Thanks everyone for the great comments I really appreciate them we are off to a great start and hope thing only get better!


----------



## Cracker

Specktacular5 said:


> We recently opened a store in Orange Beach Alabama. For those of you that do not know what Tervis is they are insulated cups that keep drinks hot for 2 to 3 hours and cold drinks cold for 3 to 5 hours. They don't sweat or leave rings around the table, the are virtually unbreakable, dishwasher safe, and most importantly they have a lifetime guarantee. Anything happens to your cups that you don't like you can send them back to us and we replace them for free for life. We have all different types of designs such as all sports (college, NFL, MLB, and NBA Teams) Guy Harvey designs mossy oak real tree , and etc there is something for everyone here, stop by and see us my name is Shaun I m the store manager. We are located in The Wharf or you can order over the phone at 251-923-4121. We will give great discounts to all Pensacola Fishing Forum members and we ship free! Stop by today


 If I was to order by phone do you have a website to choose from??? I have one and I'm tired of washing it. Im kinda like Si from Duck Dynasty.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

Not to take away from the store but if you were looking for a website just google Tervis tumbler and you design your own your choose from 1000s


----------



## on the rocks

I'm drinking out of one right now. I love Tervis...I have all sorts of sizes and designs. I will be in to see you...I am always looking for more and the accessories that go with them. Love that handle for the big tumbler and the sippy lids.


----------



## Specktacular5

Cracker said:


> If I was to order by phone do you have a website to choose from??? I have one and I'm tired of washing it. Im kinda like Si from Duck Dynasty.


Yes go to Tervis.com pick out what you want then call the store if you order online they charge shipping and cant give discounts like I can. You can customize anything you want through the store also we can do everything Tervis.com can


----------



## Cracker

Specktacular5 said:


> Yes go to Tervis.com pick out what you want then call the store if you order online they charge shipping and cant give discounts like I can. You can customize anything you want through the store also we can do everything Tervis.com can


:thumbsup:


----------



## Catchin Hell

Love em and never had one to fail yet...


----------

